# The Flood



## 1gr8bldr (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys, Think with me on this one. Let me bounce around some thoughts. I chose this forumn for a reason. You guys are logical, not believing everything your told to believe. So help me out, I'm thinking out loud and have never given this much thought. If my thoughts get shot down, then so be it. I'm not trying to prove anything, just need some opinions for a think tank. I was driving down a highway near where I fish and the embankments on each side were very high. The state had added lots of rocks in the places that were trying to wash. I noticed at the bottom of the steep banks, beneath those areas with rocks, sand had began to build up. Now also in the county that I live in, the river that seperates my county from the next has a curve that continues for almost the entire border. Our side being the higher elevation. I always thought it strange that our soil is so different. Ours is rich, theirs is sandy.I have wondered if this is the result of a flood. On a small scale, this is what happens when we get a normal flood, the current pushes sand as it tries to straighten its path. Within the banks, it tends to gather on inside corners, but when it gets above its banks, well you see. Back to the first example, Did you know that most of the sand in the ocean is along the beach front. Why is that? I visualize that this is where the currents met the still water. Allow me to speculate, The rains came down hard, The lower portions filled first without as much current. The rains did not beat on the lower portions because it was protected by a depth of water. But the higher areas, lets say mountains took a pounding for most of the time. And just as the sand at the bottom of the highway, that I mentioned was washed down, The rain ate at the tops untill hardly anything was left but rocks,[ mountain terrain is more rocky] so all the silt or sand was washed down as it traveled until it all came to rest or leveled out. The current pushing the sand until it reached slower water, where it is today. I assume that if you took all the water on this earth and dumped it all back out for 40 days, it would run right back to the same place it is now. I suspect, and I surely could be wrong, that the deepest parts of the ocean have the least sand. I got myself wondering about all this. So, put these thoughts under the microscope.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 13, 2011)

I just thought of another. A couple of years ago, we had a major rain. Rained so much that it washed out the beaver dam on my little duck honey hole. That same creek, on another branch had three beaver ponds to wash out. Below that was a 30+acre pond. When all that water got to the pond, it washed out it's dam. Fish were left everywhere because the waters receded so fast that they did not find their way back to the creek channel, but that has nothing to do with this. All this traveled about 2 miles until it met the slower river current that had not began to rise yet because the dann 1 mile ahead was containing the bulk of the excess water. I remember seeing that huge new sandbar that was created by all that sand or ground up top soil right where the creek dumped out into the river. Same thing could have happened with the flood.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 13, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what your question is... Are you thinking that current day beaches were formed by the great flood?

One there are plenty of beaches that are man made... And the sand that is natural on beaches is created by the waves constantly rolling the earth and stuff around and finally grinding it to a fine sand... And yes, rivers bring more sediment all the way from their sources that contribute to the stuff that gets started grinding.

Of course large floods deposit more sediment... I think there have been plenty of changes in water level since the big one that would have changed where the coast lines are now.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 14, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'm not exactly sure what your question is... Are you thinking that current day beaches were formed by the great flood?
> 
> One there are plenty of beaches that are man made... And the sand that is natural on beaches is created by the waves constantly rolling the earth and stuff around and finally grinding it to a fine sand... And yes, rivers bring more sediment all the way from their sources that contribute to the stuff that gets started grinding.
> 
> Of course large floods deposit more sediment... I think there have been plenty of changes in water level since the big one that would have changed where the coast lines are now.


Yes, that is what I was wondering, Our current day beaches, are they evidence of a flood? I should  google this before I make myself look like a dummy.


----------



## atlashunter (May 14, 2011)

I may not be understanding your question but from what I recall from a geology course the reason beaches are sandy is that sand is made of quartz that takes forever to break down. Over time everything else breaks down and washes away and only the sand is left.

You're on the right track though in looking for what evidence a worldwide flood would leave behind.


----------



## HawgJawl (May 16, 2011)

I watched an interesting program on Discovery where scientist were studying the climate changes of the Sahara Desert.  Their theory is that every approx. 6000 years, the Sahara Desert cycles from being a desert to being a green habitat.  Without going into all the details, one of the measurements taken was the sand on the bottom of the ocean that had been blown by the wind from the Sahara desert.  At intervals that they calculated to be approx. 6000 years worth of wind-blown sand, the sand layers cycled from desert sand to what was consistent with topsoil.

The point being that the sand on the bottom of the ocean at that location is believed to be from wind, not flood.


----------



## bullethead (May 16, 2011)

I always thought that in addition to repopulating the entire earth, the ONLY 8 survivors of the worldwide flood also raked some sand around to confuse their future children!!

1gr8bldr, the continents have shifted and continue to shift. Land moves, wind moves land,water moves land, ice caps melt, evaporation occurs, erosion, weather patterns change effecting climates and adding or deleting water and soil. There are numerous ways for soil to be taken from one place and put somewhere else. The Earth is not the same as it was since the Quake in Japan, let alone a few thousand years ago, let alone billions of years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2011)

If you`ve had a post deleted, consider this your only warnin`.


----------



## slightly grayling (May 18, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey guys,  Did you know that most of the sand in the ocean is along the beach front. Why is that?



Most of the sand (at least quartz sand - calcareous sand is a different matter)in the ocean (just like the salt in the ocean) primarily comes from land.  Deposited by rivers, the larger heavier material (sand) drops out of the water column near shore and the smaller particles (silt and clay) drop out further from shore.  Waves hitting the land distributes and redistributes the sand via lateral shore currents.  Between ice ages when water is free from ice melting, the shore is at a higher relative elevation.  As the ice melts between ice ages, the shore line is further seaward due to more volume in the ocean.  This back and forth movement of the shore, creates alternating layers of sand and finer material with depth.  Your side of the river being higher with better soil could be that the lower poor sand in the adjacent county is an erosional surface your county has not yet experienced (assuming you live inthe coastal plain).  Or perhaps you live on the piedmont side of the fall line and across the river are coastal plain sediments represented by sand.


----------

